# Celsius vs. Blindside



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

I feel like this has been answered before, but the search here turns up nothing. 
Has anyone made the switch? Anyone have personal experience to compare the 2? 
Celsius is no longer available at my local depot and they're suggesting Blindside.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've wondered this too but have been SO happy with Celsius that I haven't really looked anywhere else. I have heard more about Blindside in the last few years but nothing that would make me switch. The only advantage that I can see so far is that Blindside will control some sedges where Celsius will only put a hurting on them. Not sure how it does with grassy weeds and I think Celsius will control more weeds and is safer to use at higher temps and you can use NIS with Celsius.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Same here, and I'm still quite a way from seeing the bottom of my Celsius bottle. 

I think Lawn & Pest Control Supply has the best deal I've seen lately on Celsius at $101.50 shipped.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

1 think that makes blindside appealing (for me) is that it's labeled for use on some cool season grasses. I have a few fescue lawns that I do some work on.


----------



## Red Cup (Feb 15, 2017)

Allan Hayne, aka The Lawn Care Nut, actually tested the two side by side last summer in his yard. It was on Dove Weed Specifically but you can see a true comparison.

YouTube Video with more info

Update Video with results


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Red Cup said:


> Allan Hayne, aka The Lawn Care Nut, actually tested the two side by side last summer in his yard. It was on Dove Weed Specifically but you can see a true comparison.
> 
> YouTube Video with more info
> 
> Update Video with results


Cool. What is the TLDNW (too long did not watch) summary?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Blindside was quicker acting, less effective. Celsius was slower acting but got a better kill


----------



## Red Cup (Feb 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> Red Cup said:
> 
> 
> > Allan Hayne, aka The Lawn Care Nut, actually tested the two side by side last summer in his yard. It was on Dove Weed Specifically but you can see a true comparison.
> ...


Blindside shows signs of browning at 7 days
Celsius start showing signs of browning at 10 days
at 21 days celsius is the clear winner. To kill the doveweed, he had to apply a 2nd app to both sides but used celsius on both sides.

So he goes with celsius.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Red Cup said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > 1492636872[/url] user_id=2]
> ...


Ok so couple things. 
1) Allan needs some spraying lessons
2) isn't Celsius measured by weight?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

1) Yes
2) Yes


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> 1) Yes
> 2) Yes


 :bandit:


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Has anyone here used Blindside? How did it do on sedge?

I have quite the sedge problem so I'm leaning towards Blindside for that reason. Or maybe Celsius and a SedgeHammer treatment.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use Celsius and Sedgehammer. My sedge issues are usually fairly isolated and not something I battle throughout the season, so this combo works well for me. If I ever get to the bottom of my Sedgehammer bottle, I may try Certainty - but I've just had too much success with Celsius to replace it for everything else.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Disclosure: I don't have Blindside.

It might cost more, but buying the best (or right) herbicide for the intended weed will probably yield better results than a herbicide that may cover many weeds. Celsius is a proven winner and sedge are tough to kill. My money is currently on Celsius/Certainty, and so far that combo has killed everything I've asked it to.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I was thinking about buying Celsius. My question now is how would you weight 0.117 example? I normally have a measurement tube and use that to get my product amounts.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Gram Scale


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I was thinking about buying Celsius. My question now is how would you weight 0.117 example? I normally have a measurement tube and use that to get my product amounts.


I use one of these, but I did not buy any of the "frequently bought together" items.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about buying Celsius. My question now is how would you weight 0.117 example? I normally have a measurement tube and use that to get my product amounts.
> ...


 :lol: :bandit:


----------

